# Team Fighting Championship - MMA teams fighting and testing multiple opponent skills!



## Makalakumu (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay, here is something different.  Apparently, there is a new MMA promotion in Europe where teams of MMA fighters square off and battle.  The rules are very loose with basic MMA rules from the old days.  The winner is the team that has people standing in the end.  What do you guys think about this?

Here is a video of the fight I watched.  

http://teamsfight.com/news/UzwMtXkuPVMgi0Vn

This was total chaos!


----------



## drop bear (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah really interesting tactically. See you don't necessarily need all too mmaers. Some good stand up ko merchants could work just get the wrestler to tie them up and the striker to finish them.

By the way. Flying kicks as an entry in a group fight.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GixDXD44_yA


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 7, 2014)

There is actually a lot to talk about here.  Notice how going to the ground pretty much got you stomped and put out.  A couple of those guys basically went and cleared out any of the pairs who were wrestling.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 7, 2014)

Very fast paced, changes the dynamic of a ring fight.

It kind of looked like they were out weighed. I'd be interested to see if the bring in weight divisions and if it would change the pace of the fights.

Sent from my Surface Pro 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Apr 7, 2014)

Makalakumu said:


> There is actually a lot to talk about here.  Notice how going to the ground pretty much got you stomped and put out.  A couple of those guys basically went and cleared out any of the pairs who were wrestling.



Well sort of once they had the numbers the small team started not having a chance regardless. People were finished with GNP which then changed the odds.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Well sort of once they had the numbers the small team started not having a chance regardless. People were finished with GNP which then changed the odds.



At the very least, that changes the ground game. It better be quick and dirty or your likely to get jumped.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 8, 2014)

Makalakumu said:


> At the very least, that changes the ground game. It better be quick and dirty or your likely to get jumped.



Yeah. You would go to ground with numbers.

I would be interested to see what happens if the resisted pairing off and fought in formation.


----------

